# Hilfe beim Verkauf



## Schoscha (14 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne folgende Bauteile verkaufen.
Könnt Ihr mir bei der Wertermittling helfen?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## Rudi (14 Januar 2020)

Kannst Du auch Rechnungen schreiben ?


----------



## Schoscha (14 Januar 2020)

Nein, verkaufe ich privat.


----------



## Senator42 (14 Januar 2020)

am besten bei ebay schauen wie diese Teile  "verkauft" wurden.
und dann falls ebay-account schon vorhanden , dort als startpreis ansetzen.


----------



## Schoscha (14 Januar 2020)

Ok  das ist schonmal ein Anfang.
Für das display wurde mir jetzt 200 geboten aber würde es gerne als Set verkaufen da ich sonst auf dem Rest sorten bleibe. Allerdings wird das display bei eBay höher gehandelt habe ich das Gefühl . Leider etwas verwirrend. Ich habe die Sachen von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen . Er ist Schrotthändler und die Teile stammen aus einer papierpresse. Ich habe noch zwei danfoss VLT . Dazu finde ich bei ebay ganz wenig und viele Typen


----------



## Schoscha (9 März 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Bauteile die zum Verkauf stehen.

Die Teile stammen von Betriebsauflösungen und sind Neu aber nicht verpackt.
Habt ihr einen Tip wo ich einen Käufer dafür finden kann?

EBay und EBay Kleinanzeigem scheint nicht der richtige Markt dafür zu sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2020)

Schon erstaunlich, was bei einer Betriebsauflösung so alles liegen bleibt. Teile ohne Mwst gekauft und jetzt privat ohne Rechnung verhöckern. Ich hoffe nur das der Geschäftsführer auch weiß, das sein Betrieb gerade aufgelöst wird..... Oder zumindest Teile seines Lagers Füße bekommen hat


----------



## Schoscha (10 März 2020)

Sehr freundlich.


----------



## Captain Future (10 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, was bei einer Betriebsauflösung so alles liegen bleibt. Teile ohne Mwst gekauft und jetzt privat ohne Rechnung verhöckern. Ich hoffe nur das der Geschäftsführer auch weiß, das sein Betrieb gerade aufgelöst wird..... Oder zumindest Teile seines Lagers Füße bekommen hat


Ist immer wieder erstaunlich..... was alles so liegen bleibt.

und eine Rechnung / Quittung also ohne MwSt. kann auch jeder Privat - Verkäufer ausstellen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2020)

Schoscha schrieb:


> Sehr freundlich.



Naja, ganz ehrlich. Zuerst Teile geschenkt bekommen


Schoscha schrieb:


> ...Ich habe die Sachen von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen...



Jetzt Teile mit einem EK-Wert von >15.000 € aus Betriebsauflösung, privat und ohne Rechnung


Schoscha schrieb:


> 1x 6es7 416-2fp07-0ab0
> 
> 1x
> 6es7 317-2fk14-0ab0
> ...



Ein Schelm wer da Böses denkt


----------



## Schoscha (10 März 2020)

Ich finde es reicht jetzt. Hast du Langeweile?
Das ist eine Frechheit was du mir unterstellst.
Ich habe nach Rat gefragt . Wir machen Entrümpelungen , Betriebsauflösungen usw. Da findet man sowas. Wäre Nett wenn ein Admin seine Kommentare löschen könnte. Das ist wohl etwas am Thema vorbei.
Danke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2020)

> Wäre Nett wenn ein Admin seine Kommentare löschen könnte.


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt



> Wir machen Entrümpelungen , Betriebsauflösungen usw.


Und könnt keine Rechnung ausstellen??


----------



## Schoscha (10 März 2020)

Nein wird privat verkauft.


----------



## Faceman (10 März 2020)

Stell doch einman Fotos ein, am besten wo man auch die Seriennummer sieht


----------



## Senator42 (10 März 2020)

> Und könnt keine Rechnung ausstellen??

Genau, dann müsste man auch *Gewährleisten*.  Somit würde *verschrotten die bessere Wahl*.
Ich kenne Firmen, die haben orginalverpackte S5 Teile !


----------



## Oest (10 März 2020)

*Prüfen Serial*



Faceman schrieb:


> Stell doch einman Fotos ein, am besten wo man auch die Seriennummer sieht



Was macht man dann damit?
Kann man da die Kleinanzeigenangebote auf Herkunft prüfen?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 März 2020)

kann man 
wenn man Zugriff auf die entsprechende Datenbank hat.


----------



## Oest (10 März 2020)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> kann man
> wenn man Zugriff auf die entsprechende Datenbank hat.



Gibte es dazu einen offiziellen Kontakt bei Siemens oder so?


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 März 2020)

nö nicht das ich wüßte


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, daß Siemens weiß oder gar eine Datenbank führt, welche Geräte wo im Einsatz sind, und wer der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist. Das kann Siemens gar nicht wissen (es sei denn, der Endanwender muß die Geräte zwingend bei Siemens registrieren).

Harald


----------



## Ing_Lupo (10 März 2020)

Hallo

teilweise bestimmt.

Man bekommt daraus Produktwarnungen und Austauschaufforderungen von S.
Natürlich nur bei Direktbezug.


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß Siemens weiß oder gar eine Datenbank führt, welche Geräte wo im Einsatz sind, und wer der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist. Das kann Siemens gar nicht wissen (es sei denn, der Endanwender muß die Geräte zwingend bei Siemens registrieren).
> 
> Harald



Bei Sichereitsbausteilen ist es definitv so. Zumindest wenn du direkt bei Siemens gekauft hast.
Es gab da schon Austauschaktionen wo wir direkt angeschrieben wurden.


----------



## Captain Future (11 März 2020)

Siemens kann wenn Siemens will an der Seriennummer (F-Nummer) feststellen wer der erste Käufer war.
Fragt mal euren Siemens Vertreter.


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2020)

Und wie soll Siemens nach 10 Jahren wissen, wer aktuell der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist? Womöglich existiert der Erstkäufer auch schon gar nicht mehr für weitere Auskünfte. SPS-Teile oder Schaltschränke mit SPS-Teilen drin werden nicht wie Autos mit obligatorischen Begleitpapieren und Registrierung verkauft. Erst recht nicht nach Ende der Nutzungsdauer (Auto abgemeldet, nur noch Ersatzteilspender).

Speziell bei der 416F glaube aber auch ich nicht an einen gesetzeskonformen Übergang des Teils in Privatvermögen. Die ist ja noch nichtmal abgeschrieben, daß die für 0 EUR verschenkt werden dürfte...

Harald


----------

